# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Todesstrafe für und wieder

## Enrico

Die Hinrichtung Husseins hat ja mal wieder das Thema hochgeholt. Da auch über dieses Thema mit Sicherheit auch sachlich diskutiert werden kann, möchte ich es hier mal antackern.

Ich bin auf alle Fälle für die Todesstrafe. Ist kostengünstiger als dreimal am Tag nen Häftling ne Mamasuppe zu liefern. Wer Leben nimmt soll auch nicht weiter leben dürfen! Besonders Kinderschänder, welche ja in Deutschland auch schon fast zum Tagesprogramm gehören.

----------

Im Prinzip lieber Enrico neige ich dazu, Dir zuzustimmen; doch wenn ich ein klein wenig darüber nachdenke stellt sich für mich die Frage: Was ist, wenn das die Todesstrafe aussprechende Gericht irrt, wenn der Verurteilte unschuldig ist? Soll ja schon mal vorgekommen sein. Auch ich bekommen einen mehr als dicken Hals, wenn ich lese, dass z. Bsp. Kinderschänder mit Bewährungsstrafen davon kommen. Man könnte aber als Alternative zur Todesstrafe Gefängnisse einrichten, in denen die rechtskräftig Verurteilten dann ein Leben auf unterstem Niveau führen müssten; kein Fernsehen, keine Bücher, keinen Kontakt mehr zur Aussenwelt, ein auf die Grundbedürfnisse eingeschränktes Essen und Trinken, keine Aussicht auf vorzeitige Haftentlassung oder Bewährung usw. Ein solcher zugegebener Weise sehr harter Vollzug hätte aber den Vorteil, dass ein unter Umständen Unschuldiger wieder rehabilitiert werden könnte, was nach dem Vollzug der Todesstrafe ja nicht mehr möglich sein wird.

Walter

----------


## Enrico

Die Schuldfrage sollte schon 100% sicher sein, das ist klar. Bei 99,9% Plan b, Knast ohne jemals wieder raus zu kommen.

----------


## Erich

Also, wenn es eine 100%-ige Sicherheit gäbe, ganz klar dafür, in allen anderen Fällen (gerade bei Gewalt gegen Kinder) sollte wenigstens der ganze Psychoquatsch weggelassen werden von wegen Rehabilitierung und so. Und natürlich Knast, der von den Bedingungen her so eingerichtet ist, dass der Verurteilte weiss, warum er dort ist und es nicht mit einem (vom Steuerzahler finanzierten) Appartmenthaus verwechselt.

----------

Ich bin klar dagegen, denn eine 100 prozentige Schuldzuweisung ist nicht machbar. Es werden in jedem Fall Faktoren mitgespielt haben, die eine Mitschuld verursachen.

Man stelle sich nur folgendes vor:

Ich war eben im Netz lesen, dass die Urheber der Bombenanschläge sicherlich fanatische Muslime gewesen sind. Tja, was tun, wenn die schon gehängt  sind und sich dann doch etwas ganz anderes herrausstellt ?


Auch im Fall Saddam: 

Beliefert, ermuntert und entlöhnt von anderen Ländern zum Held des Kriegs gegen Iran erkoren. Dies nur als ein einziges Beispiel, welches mich schon an der 100 prozentigen Schuld zweifeln lässt. Denn die, welche ihn dazu angestachelt haben, kommen nun ohne einen Kratzer aus der Sache raus.

----------

> Ich bin klar dagegen, denn eine 100 prozentige Schuldzuweisung ist nicht machbar. Es werden in jedem Fall Faktoren mitgespielt haben, die eine Mitschuld verursachen...................................


Ja phommel, wie recht Du hast. Ist doch völlig klar, dass ein, sagen wir einmal, 8-jähriges Mädchen, dass von einem Kinderschänder vergewaltigt und anschließend bestialisch umgebracht wird, zumindest zu einem Teil selbst schuld war. Warum läuft sie auch gerade dort herum, wo der Kinderschänder sie erwischen kann; warum zieht sie sich zu sexy an, wo sie doch genau wissen müßte, dass ein tiefer Ausschnitt und ein Minirock den Täter zu seinen Taten animiert. Und nicht zuletzt, vielleicht WOLLTE sie sich ja auch vergewaltigen und umbringen lassen, weil sie keinen Sinn mehr in ihrem Leben sah.

Sag mal phommel, bist Du heute schlecht drauf oder warum schreibst Du so etwas?

Walter

----------

Walter

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Menschen nicht als grundsätzlich Böse geboren werden. Reicht das ?

----------

> Walter
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Menschen nicht als grundsätzlich Böse geboren werden. Reicht das ?


Nein phommel, das reicht eben nicht. Selbstverständlich hast Du mit Deiner Auffassung von der unschuldigen Geburt recht; nur, wenn sich diese unschuldig geborenen Menschen im Verlauf ihres Lebens zu Bestien entwickeln kann man doch wohl kaum von einer Mitschuld der Opfer schreiben, oder?

Und was mir in Nachhinein noch zu Deinem Beispiel Saddam eingefallen ist; wenn Dir oder mir ein Waffenhändler eine Kanone in die Hand drückt und wir erschießen mit eben dieser Kanone einen oder viele Menschen. Ist dann der Händler schuld an den Morden und Du oder ich nicht? Kein Mensch ist verpflichtet, mit den ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Waffen Morde zu begehen.

Walter

----------

Walter

Dat war jetzt aber schwache Leistung.

Wenn Dir jemand in einem entsprechenden Shop ne Knare verkauft, ist dies wohl eher Business.

Wenn Dir jemand 'ne Kriegsausrüstung mit einem Auftrag und Versprechungen übergibt, ist dies wohl etwas anders gelagert.


----------------

Zudem:

Meine Meinung zu dem Ganzen.  Es sollte nicht so sein, dass Menschen über das Leben anderer entscheidet/richtet. Richtig, da kommt nun auch der Glaube mit ins Spiel.

Wenn ein Mensch mit dem Segen der Justiz ermordet (denn nichts anderes ist eine Execution ) wird, begibt sich diese Rechtsprechung auf die selbe oder je nach Fall sogar noch auf eine moralische verwerflichere Stufe.

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob dies ein gutes Omen ist für die irakische Demokratie, da diese erstmal durch einem Mord geboren worden ist. 


Wenn allerdings in einer Demokratie die Mehrheit dafür ist, dass Todesurteile richtig sind, würde ich dies respektieren.

----------

> Walter
> 
> Dat war jetzt aber schwache Leistung.
> 
> Wenn Dir jemand in einem entsprechenden Shop ne Knare verkauft, ist dies wohl eher Business.
> 
> Wenn Dir jemand 'ne Kriegsausrüstung mit einem Auftrag und Versprechungen übergibt, ist dies wohl etwas anders gelagert...............


Mensch phommel, willst Du allen ernstes damit sagen, dass Du den VERKÄUFER einer Waffe für die Schäden verantwortlich machen willst, die der KÄUFER eventuell damit anrichtet.

Und, was Deine Einlassung Kriegsausrüstung/Auftrag/Versprechungen angeht, warst Du dabei, als Mr. Bush der Erste und Saddam das ausgehandelt haben? Zuviel in der Bildzeitung gelesen?

Walter

achso, Du bist ja Schweizer; zuviel im Blick gelesen  ::

----------

Es hat keinen Sinn...der versteht es nicht..... :aetsch:

----------


## Erich

Hallo Walter und Phommel,

make  :einergehtnoch: statt  ::  !

Ich bin ja in einem anderen Land geboren, als Ihr beiden (der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik), habe einige Jahre bewusst in diesem System gelebt und setz mich jetzt mal voll zwischen Eure beiden Stühle: in der DDR gab es auch lange Jahre die Todesstrafe. 
Dass diese auch gegen Systemkritiker eingesetzt wurde - keine Frage.
Aber der letzte Fall, ein geständiger Kindermörder, wurde neulich erst wieder im "Westfernsehen" abgehandelt: der hätte heute ganz gute Chancen gehabt, eines Tages wieder "geheilt" raus zu kommen...
Dieses Forum ist, sagen wir mal, eine fiktive (richtige) Demokratie: bisher sind 50% für die Todesstrafe, 25% dagegen und 25% wissen nicht, was sie wollen. 
Soll die nun eingeführt werden, wenn sagen wir mal, noch ein einziger anonym - wir haben ja freie und demokratische Wahlen - "dafür" entscheidet?
Wird der Eine, der dagegen war, nun dieser Demokratie den Rücken kehren oder es vorbehaltlos akzeptieren, weil es die Mehrheit so wollte?
Wenn er "ausreist" (bitte nicht machen, egal wer es ist!!!), dann war er konsequent, aber für diese Demokratie nicht reif. Wenn er bleibt, dann akzeptiert er ein System, das zwar seiner eigenen Meinung widerspricht, aber er beugt sich der mehrheitlichen Entscheidung, nämlich in einer Demokratie zu leben, die die Todesstrafe befürwortet ...
Das kann man doch drehen und wenden wie man will, ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt immer, vor allem bei der 100%-igen Sicherheit (das war mein "Hintertürchen" in meinem Statement) - ein DNA-Test hat z.B. eine Sicherheit von 99,9......9%, also eigentlich 100%, aber die dafür zuständigen "Experten" lassen sich selber noch das statistische "Hintertürchen" mit den ,9999 auf...

----------


## Enrico

:super:   ::  

Sehr gut erklärt

----------


## Erich

Hallo Lothar,

klare Ansage ohne "Hintertürchen"  ::  
Ich war dafür, aber mit dem "100%-Hintertürchen".

PS: Ich lebe in einem Land, mit dem ich mich mittlerweile engagiert habe, meine "Heimat", also das Land, in dem ich geboren wurde gibt es nicht mehr (bin weder "Wendehals", noch "rote Socke", is mehr so gefühlsmässig und schwer zu erklären).

----------

Es gibt zu diesem Thema eine ganze Reihe von Argumenten, die einesteils recht überzeugend für- und anderenteils gegen die Todesstrafe plädieren. Es ist klar dass wenn ein klassisches Thema zur Sprache kommt, "bekannte Argumente" dominieren und gegeneinander antreten. Der Justitzirrtum ist beispielsweise ein Klassiker gegen die Todesstrafe, wogegen "Auge um Auge - Zahn um Zahn" ein Klassiker von der anderen Partei ist.

Es gibt aber bei solchen, wie auch anderen ethischen Fragen im Prinzip zwei Arten von Argumentationen: 1. eher bekannte Argumente und  2. eher unbekannte....

Die Frage der "Mitschuld" die Phommel aufwirft ist sowohl delikat als auch vielschichtig. Denn bei dieser Frage wird zumeist etwas übersehen, bzw. falsch fokussiert: die Mitschuld, oder besser Mitverantwortung *des Opfers selbst* ist meist irreführend. Wenn sie nicht subjektiv ist, dann ist sie zumindest relativ - wie z.B. beim achtjährigen Mädchen das ja nicht dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden kann, dass es sich zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort aufgehalten hat.

Die Frage der Mitverantwortung stellt sich auf einer ganz andern Ebene, und zwar auf der der "Gesellschaft", die meineserachtens in jedem einzelnen Fall eindeutig mitverantwortlich ist. 

Wir sind alle ein Produkt der Gesellschaft, unseres Umfeldes und letztlich der gesellschaftlichen Bedingungen unter denen wir leben - sogut im positiven wie auch im negativen Sinne. Wir können also nicht hingehen und alle guten "gesellschaftlichen Eigenschaften", wie die der existereden Moral, von Recht und Sicherheit sowie die allgemeine soziale und ethische Entwicklung, die nicht zuletzt durch religiösen Einfluss entstanden sind, der Gesellschaft zuschreiben - und alle unangenehmen "Nebenwirkungen"  einzig und allein dem Individuum aufhalsen! Und nur letzteres dafür verantworlich machen.

Alles hat seinen Preis, und das in vielerlei Hinsicht. Und irgendwie scheint trotz aller Entwicklung Niemandem einzuleuchten, dass es den Einen immer nur auf Kosten Anderer gut- bzw. besser gehen kann. Unsere Gesellschaften fordern permanennt Opfer, und zwar auf alle erdekliche Arten.

Aber es wird einfach nur ohne Rücksicht  auf Verluste polarisiert, es wird, wenn auch auf komplizierte Weise letztendlich nur zwischen den Guten und den Schlechten unterschieden. Und das ist der eigentliche Kern des Bakterienherdes innerhalb aller Gesellschaften und Systeme. Aus Ablehnung entsteht weitere Ablehnung, aus  Verachtung noch mehr Verachtung. 

Denn es sind eindeutig die Abgelehnten und die Verachteten die sich letzten Endes rächen. Dass die Art und Weise wie sie abgelehnt wurden und wie, sowie an wem sie sich letztendlich rächen, oft kompliziert und nicht eindeutig ist, das ist wiederum ein anderes Problem. Dass die meisten Vergewaltiger und "Pisaker" einmal selbst Opfer von Gleichem waren ist natürlich keine Rechtfertigung für ihr Handeln, - aber doch eine traurige Tatsache. Und die kann nicht ohne weiteres wegargumentiert- und erst recht nicht durch das unakzeptables Handeln der Täter unter den Tisch gekehrt werden! Aus dem Täter wird nicht plötzlich das Opfer, wie manchmal recht zynisch argumentiert wird - aber der jetztige Täter war und ist (im gegebenen Fall) nichts desto trotz auch OPFER. Rechtferdigung hin oder her, es sind dann tatsächlich die Opfer die zu Tätern werden!

Den "Meuchelmörder" zu lünchen ist im Grunde nichts anderes als den eignenen entzündeten kleinen Finger zu verleugnen und sofort abzuschneiden. Lünchjustitz ist sich den Finger selbst abzuschneiden, und für die Todesstrafe zu sein ist nur nach dem Sani zu rufen, der ihn so schnell wie möglich abschneiden soll. In beiden Fällen schneidet man sich aber in's eigene Fleisch, einmal ganz abgesehen von den Phantomschmerzen...

Die einzige moralische Rechtfertigung für die Todessstrafe (was schliesslich nichts anderes als eine Vergeltungstat ist) ist eine c.a. 5000 Jahre alte abrahamische Beduinenregel, die "Auge um Auge - Zahn um Zahn" heißt. Nicht nur dass es sich dabei um archaisches Gedankengut handelt,  hierbei wurde wohl vergessen dass mit dem aus Vergeltung ausgestochenen Auge ein weiteres-, und ebenso durch den nächsten ausgebrochenen Zahn, ein weiterer und noch ein weiterer, bis in alle Ewigkeit fällig und auch gefordert wird. Eine nachsindflutliche Milchmädedchenrechnung? 

Jesus hat das Update schließlich geliefert: "haut dich einer auf die rechte Backe, halt ihm die linke hin". Vielleicht wußte er sogar dass meine Backe auch die des Gegenübers ist - und dass bei dieser "Einstellung" zumindest die Chance besteht, dass er sich schließlich beim zweiten "Hauen" bewusst wird dass er sich im Grunde auch auf die eigene Backe haut und damit aufhört. Im Grunde die einzige Möglichkeit den Kreislauf zu unterbrechen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Gutes posting, Mr.Luk, fast schon philosophisch.
Kann es sein, dass Du einen geistlichen Beruf ausübst. :aetsch: 

Ich wollte nochmal auf 2 Aussagen von Walter eingehen, die ich so
unkommentiert nicht stehen lassen wollte.

*Kein Mensch ist verpflichtet, mit den ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Waffen Morde zu begehen.* 

*Mensch phommel, willst Du allen ernstes damit sagen, dass Du den VERKÄUFER einer Waffe für die Schäden verantwortlich machen willst, 
die der KÄUFER eventuell damit anrichtet.* 

Meiner Meinung nach ist nicht der Verkäufer einer Waffe verantwortlich
zu machen, sondern in erster Linie der Gesetzgeber, der durch eine
Waffenlobby ermutigt und sogar finanziert wird, Schusswaffen als 
gesellschaftsfähig zu erachten. Die doppelmoralischen Amis ermöglichen
regelmässige Amokläufe und Mordraten durch Schusswechsel, die seines
gleichen suchen. Da ist der Nachbar Kanada ein Musterknabe dagegen,
deren Bürger müssen abends nicht mal ihre Häuser abschliessen.
Wollte ich nur mal so als Denkanstoss geben.

Gruss Alex

----------

Ich lieber Alex habe den Denkanstoss angenommen und folgendes gedacht: Willst Du z. Bsp. die Kfz-Zulassungsstelle in Berlin/Leipzig/München/Dresden/Hamburg verantwortlich machen, wenn Herr Meier/Huber/Schulz/Müller/Schmidt mit einem von dieser Zulassungstelle zugelassenen PKW im besoffenen Zustand einen Menschen vom Leben in den Tod befördert? Das wäre doch der logische Umkehrschluss zu Deiner Theorie, wer letztendlich für den "erfolgreichen" Gebrauch von Waffen verantwortlich ist; oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?

Nein, ich denke, dass immer der "Endverbraucher" eines Gegenstandes, sei es nun eine Waffe oder ein Auto, alleine dafür verantwortlich ist, was mit diesem Gegenstand angerichtet wird. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung, die ich keinem anderen Menschen aufzwingen möchte und schließlich ist dieser thread ja eingerichtet worden, damit jeder seine Meinung sagen kann.

Walter

----------

> *Kein Mensch ist verpflichtet, mit den ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Waffen Morde zu begehen.* 
> 
> *Mensch phommel, willst Du allen ernstes damit sagen, dass Du den VERKÄUFER einer Waffe für die Schäden verantwortlich machen willst, 
> die der KÄUFER eventuell damit anrichtet.*


Etwas weniger philosophish, dafür eindringlicher -weiß nicht mehr wo ich's gelesen habe aber: _ It's not the M16 or the Marine, but the black heart of the Marine who kills._ Ist aber eben nur ein Spruch!

Und noch eine kleine Ergänzung (ich kann's wohl doch nicht lassen): man unterscheidet ja prinzipiell zwischen Todschlag und Mord, wobei im Prinzip mit Mord eine bewußt geplante Tat-, und mit Todschlag eine Affekttat gemeint ist, die auch einen minderen Delikt darstellt. Aber diese Differenzierung reichte irgendwann nicht mehr aus, denn Jemand der beispielsweise 5 Todschläge (im Affekt) verübt hat, nennt man heute nicht mehr Totschläger, sondern *Affektmörder*. Ein Wiederspruch an sich, und doch ein fester Begriff im juristischen Sprachgebrauch. Dass es sich dabei um einen psychisch kranken Menschen handelt, liegt zwar auf der Hand, ist aber nicht explizit im Begriff intempliert.

Und hier sehen wir dass die Sprache (resp. die Begriffe) die wir benutzen nicht nur bezeichnend für die Sichtweise die wir haben ist/sind, sondern noch einen Schritt weiter geht. Die Sprache bestimmt bereits die Denkweise die darauf folgt und nicht umgekehrt wie es sein sollte. Benutze ich nämlich den Begriff Affektmörder um einen in Wirklichkeit psychisch Kranken zu bezeichnen, so sehe ich ihn ja bereits durch die Begriffswahl eher als Mörder als sonst etwas - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! Aber nicht nur ich sehe den "wiederholten Affekttäter" erst einmal als Mörder, bevor ich eine psychische Erkrankung an der Basis vermute, - wenn ich ihn mit Affektmörder bezeichne, sondern ich SUGGERIERE es zudem den Anderen!

Oder nehmen wir den Begriff Kindesmisssbrauch, der vom amerikanischen child abuse abgeleitet ist. Ein Soziologe (dessen Name mir jetzt entfallen ist) meinte dazu:  _bevor der Begriff Kindesmissbrauch geschaffen wurde, gab es sehr wohl psychische und physische Gewalt gegen Kinder. Es wurden auch Kinder zu sexuellen Handlungen verleitet oder gezwungen - aber "Kindesmisshandlung" gab es nicht._ Was meint er wohl genau damit? Naja, der Begriff suggeriert ganz eindeutig dass ein Kind misshandelt wird, - aber was genau dem Kind im einzelnen Fall wiederfahren ist oder widerfährt, bleibt total auf der Strecke. Man könnte also fast glauben dass der Begriff einfach nur suggerieren will, dass einem Kind etwas ganz Schlimmes widerfahren ist, man aber gar nicht mehr "wissen" will was genau! Wohl erst recht nicht wieso, weshalb und warum!? Hauptsache es ist SCHLIMM und verachtenswürdig, mehr braucht man ja dazu gar nicht zu wissen...

Vergessen wir hierbei aber nicht, dass manche Leute bereits eine Ohrfeige als Kindesmissbrauch ansehen. Stimmt ja auch, man missbraucht das Kind ja indirekt dazu seine Agressionen abzubauen.... Und da sagen andere NEIN! das ist doch kein Kindesmissbrauch, hast du sie noch alle - der fängt ganz wo anders an!!! Aber was soll das, da werden die Zusammenhänge doch nur durch eine subjektive Interprätation eines falschen Begriffs verquirlt und Jemand dem die Hand einmal ausrutscht bereits zum Kindesmissbraucher. Übrigens, was wäre denn nun genau der Unterschied zwischen Kindesmissbrauch und Kindesmisshandlung? In Kindesmissbrauch ist das Verb "miss-brauchen" enthalten und in Kindesmisshandlung das Verb "miss-handeln". Was wäre demnach schlimmer, brauchen oder handeln, missbrauchen oder misshandeln?

Früher meinte man mit "Kinderschänder" wenigstens eindeutig Jemanden, der Kinder sexuell missbrauchte. Bloss sehen wir uns den Begriff doch auch einmal genauer an. Er besteht auch aus zwei Begriffen, die nicht wirklich zusammenpassen, aus Kinder und Schande (schänden) - und was stellen wir fest? Es geht hier scheinbar gar nicht einmal um das verletzte, leidende und schwer traumatisierte Kind, sondern um die Schande (unter Anderem für die Eltern, die Familie, das Umfeld, die Gesellschaft, etc.) Sehr interessant, wie die Tatsachen durch derartige Begriffswahlen verzerrt werden können, ohne dass es sofort auffällt - nicht wahr... ?

----------

> Zitat von Hua Hin
> 
> *Kein Mensch ist verpflichtet, mit den ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Waffen Morde zu begehen.* 
> 
> *Mensch phommel, willst Du allen ernstes damit sagen, dass Du den VERKÄUFER einer Waffe für die Schäden verantwortlich machen willst, 
> die der KÄUFER eventuell damit anrichtet.*
> 
> 
> Etwas weniger philosophish, dafür eindringlicher -weiß nicht mehr wo ich's gelesen habe aber: _ It's not the M16 or the Marine, but the black heart of the Marine who kills._ Ist aber eben nur ein Spruch!
> ...


Zunächst einmal darf ich Dich verehrter Mr.Luk darauf hinweisen, dass die versehentlich Hua Hin zugeschobenen Zitate ursprünglich von mir stammen; also meine Meinung und nicht unbedingt die Hua Hin's wieder geben.

Weiterhin; nein, Du kannst es wirklich nicht lassen. Und ich will auch garnicht auf Dein zwar fundiertes, teilweise nachvollziehbares, aber nichtsdestoweniger andererseits wegen der wiederum reichlich verwendeten Fremdworte phasenweise schwer- respektive unverständliches post eingehen (ist dieser Satz jetzt kompliziert genug verschachtelt oder soll ich noch etwas mehr übertreiben?  :aetsch: )
Ich meine nur, dass es dem mit einer Waffe Getöteten relativ egal sein sollte, ob er einem Totschlag, einem Totschlag im Affekt, einem Mord, einem Mord im Affekt oder einem Mord aus niedrigen Beweggründen zum Opfer gefallen ist; er bleibt in jedem Falle tot. Und nach meinem Empfinden kann man in keinem der angenommen Umstände den Hersteller der Waffe für die Folgen der Tat verantwortlich machen. Alles andere sind Spiegelfechtereien, die den Schädiger nach Möglichkeit rehabilitieren sollen.

Walter

----------

Dass das jetzt so aussieht als sei es falsch gequotet liegt wohl daran dass es vorher von Hua Hin nicht gequotet war. Aber ich habe ja eigentlich Niemanden im Zusammenhang mit dem von mir gequoteten Text persönlich angeredet. 




> Weiterhin; nein, Du kannst es wirklich nicht lassen.


Und ich werde es mir auch nicht nehmen lassen  :Nono:  




> aber nichtsdestoweniger andererseits wegen der wiederum reichlich verwendeten Fremdworte phasenweise schwer


 Ich glaube du irrst dich, unter Fremdwörtern versteht man Worte die fremden Sprachen entnommen wurden, wie etwa Computer, Spam, Thread, Poster oder Hard Disk, nur um einige ganz populäre Fremdworte aus dem Englischen zu nennen. Ich bin mir natürlich nicht ganz sicher, denke aber dass der von mir verwendete Wortschatz soweit integral im DEUTSCHEN Duden als deutsche- und nicht als Fremdwörter zu finden sein dürften Mit wenigen Ausnahmen natürlich, wie etwa child abuse, das ich ja übersetzt habe.

Es ist doch nicht etwa so dass 'Fremdwort' ein Fremdwort für dich wäre, oder? Das kannst du mir schlecht unterjubeln :aetsch: 




> Ich meine nur, dass es dem mit einer Waffe Getöteten relativ egal sein sollte, ob er einem Totschlag, einem Totschlag im Affekt, einem Mord, einem Mord im Affekt oder einem Mord aus niedrigen Beweggründen zum Opfer gefallen ist; er bleibt in jedem Falle tot.


Richtig, dem Toten ist es tatsächlich schnurzegal, den Hinterbliebenen und dem direkten Umfeld sowie der Gesellschaft umso weniger!




> Und nach meinem Empfinden kann man in keinem der angenommen Umstände den Hersteller der Waffe für die Folgen der Tat verantwortlich machen.


Stand das überhaupt zur Debatte?




> Alles andere sind Spiegelfechtereien, die den Schädiger nach Möglichkeit rehabilitieren sollen.


Was meinst du mit "alles Andere"?
Wenn du das auf mein letztes Post bezogen hast, dann hast du mich wohl gründlich missverstanden. Welches Interesse oder Motiv hätte ich wohl irgendeinen anonymen Täter (oder auch Schädiger - noch so ein schönes Wort) zu rehabilitieren?

Meine Schreibe ist nichts anderes als gesellschaftskritisch. Ich analysiere den verzweifelten Versuchs der Gesellschaft stets einen individuellen Schuldigen dingfest machen zu wollen. Die Gesellschaft ist nämlich scheinbar weit davon entfernt die "Täter" als Teil von sich selbst zu erkennen und auch als das zu akzeptieren. Deshalb werden "Straftäter" aller Gattungen schliesslich abgeurteilt und ausgestossen, abgetrennt oder bekanntlich sogar eliminiert. Die Ursachen innerhalb der Gesellschaft rücken damit natürlich weit in den Hintergrund, von kollektiver Schuld (oder auch Verantwortung) keine Spur. Eigentlich müsste die Gesellschaft ebenso in jedem einzelnen Fall Rehabilitiet werden, - was sich wiederum als recht schwierig erweisen dürfte. Die Gesellschaft wird sich wohl noch einen Deut schwerer als das Indviduum tun, die kapitalen Fehler einzugestehen und Reue zu üben - geschweige denn sich zu ändern!   ::

----------

Lieber Mr.Luk,

als Fremdworte definiere ich Begriffe wie "explizit", " intempliert", "suggeriert", "subjektive Interprätation" und "traumatisierte", Begriffe, mit denen sicher nicht alle Leser Deiner ohne Zweifel hervorragenden post (ausdrücklich KEINE Ironie) etwas anfangen können. Aber selbstverständlich möchte ich der Letzte sein, der versucht, Dich in dieser Hinsicht zu einer Änderung zu bewegen. Dennoch Danke für die Erklärung des Begriffes "Fremdworte".

Und, dass Du es Dir nicht nehmen lässt, so zu schreiben wie Du es für richtig hältst setze ich bei Dir voraus; es wäre schlimm, wenn es anders wäre.

Walter

----------

Nun, mit der Bemerkung: 




> als Fremdworte definiere ich Begriffe wie "explizit", " intempliert", "suggeriert", "subjektive Interprätation" und "traumatisierte", Begriffe, mit denen sicher nicht alle Leser Deiner ohne Zweifel hervorragenden post (ausdrücklich KEINE Ironie) etwas anfangen können.


.... triffst du einen wunden Punkt (der Kommunikation) ohne es eventuell zu beabsichtigen. Denn das ist deine ganz eigene Definition die leider nicht mit der allgemein anerkannten übereinstimmt.

Siehe doch selbst unter: Definition für Fremdwort bei Wiki nach.

 Ein Fremdwort ist ein Wort, das aus einer anderen Sprache übernommen wurde und das sich hinsichtlich Lautstand, Betonung, Flexion, Wortbildung oder Schreibung der Zielsprache (noch) nicht angepasst hat, so dass es als fremd empfunden wird. 

Also, ich bin Jemand der absolut dafür ist dass Jeder seine ganz eigenen Interprätationen und Definitionen aufstellen und auch "reservieren" darf. Allerdings unterscheide ich dann zwischen Dingen (und Begriffen) die tatsächlich viel Spielraum dafür lassen, - und solchen bei denen eine ganz eigene persönliche Definition nicht sinnvoll ist. Ganz einfach weil die nur zu Missverständnissen führt. Die Wörterbuchdefinitionen sind ja nicht nur da um sich in klugscheisserischer Manier darauf berufen zu können, sondern vor Allem damit Jeder zumindest ansatzweise das Gleiche meint.  :: 

Tja, unter Fremdwort versteht man nun mal das was oben definiert wird und nicht Worte, die einem selbst oder einer Zielgruppe fremd oder nicht besonders geläufig-, sprich unverständlich sind. Bei manchen Worten die ich benutze handelt es sich wohl tatsächlich teilweise um Begriffe die vor 20 oder mehr Jahren noch als Fremdwörter galten, es heute aber nicht mehr sind, da sie in den Sprachgebrauch übergegangen sind. Auch wenn sie (noch) nicht Teil des Wortschatzes mancher Leidensgenossen sind  :cool: 

Ich tue mich damit eventuell leichter weil mir lateinische Sprachen (aus denen ja viele dieser Worte abgeleitet sind) geläufig sind. Aber dieser "Vorteil" falls es denn einer ist, ist mir dann natürlich nicht wirklich bewusst. Ich suche viel eher nach Worten die mir aus anderen bekannten Sprachen bereits geläufig sind... selttsam wie verschieden die Standpunkte doch sein können, und aus welchem Grund - nicht wahr. :yes: 

Aber noch was, die etwas gewählteren Begriffe (ganz egal wie man sie nun nennt) ändern nichts daran ob man nun die Gesellschaft und natürlich die ganze Menschheit als ein zusammen  funktionierendes Ganzes zu sehen versteht, oder ob man alles fein säuberlich in Scheiben schneiden und trennen will. Vor allem dieTeile die den unangenehmen Teil ausmachen. Und damit unter Anderem natürlich auch "unseren Täter" vom Rest abzutrennen versucht.    ::

----------

> ................Bei manchen Worten die ich benutze handelt es sich wohl tatsächlich teilweise um Begriffe die vor 20 oder mehr Jahren noch als Fremdwörter galten, es heute aber nicht mehr sind, da sie in den Sprachgebrauch übergegangen sind. Auch wenn sie (noch) nicht Teil des Wortschatzes mancher Leidensgenossen sind .................................


Na Gott sei Dank, so kommen wir endlich auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Da ich, wie Du unschwer meiner Personalie entnehmen kannst mit erschreckender Geschwindigkeit auf meinen 70. Geburtstag zusteuere, ist es also durchaus vertretbar, wenn ich Worte, die vor 20 oder mehr Jahren als Fremdworte galten, auch heute noch als solche sehe. Vor 20 Jahren war ich immerhin schon 46 Jahre alt und habe mich seither, was meine Bildung angeht, nicht wesentlich verändert, jedenfalls nicht zu meinem Vorteil.

Wir sollten aber dennoch acht geben; der thread beginnt aus dem Ruder zu laufen.

Walter

----------


## Hua Hin

Nun Walter,
ich wollte ja nicht vom eigentlichen Täter ablenken und es ist 
unbestritten, dass Autos auch Waffen sein können,
aber der Vergleich hinkt mir jetzt doch zu sehr.
Wir wollen doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. :aetsch: 

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Ich bin ein Befürworter der Todesstrafe wenn es gesetzlich festgelegt ist für was es sie gibt.Desweiteren muß unwiederleglich die Tat nachgewiesen sprich 100%ig bewiesen werden.Übrigens gibt es in Hessen noch offiziel die Todesstrafe.

 Im noch heute zu findenden Artikel 21 der Hessischen Verfassung vom 1. Dezember 1946 steht:

(1) Ist jemand einer strafbaren Handlung für schuldig befunden worden, so können ihm auf Grund der Strafgesetze durch richterliches Urteil die Freiheit und die bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte entzogen oder beschränkt werden. Bei besonders schweren Verbrechen kann er zum Tode verurteilt werden.
(2) Die Strafe richtet sich nach der Schwere der Tat.
(3) Alle Gefangenen sind menschlich zu behandeln.
Außer Hessen hatte bis vor einigen Jahren auch Bayern die Todesstrafe in seiner Verfassung stehen. Durch eine Volksabstimmung wurde diese am 8.2.1998 abgeschafft.

Aber keine Angst, Sie müssen ihre Spessartreise doch nicht absagen um Amnesty International zu unterstützen. So ein heißes Pflaster ist Hessen auch nicht, denn im Grundgesetz heißt es in Artikel 102:

Des Weiteren steht in Art. 31 GG:

"Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht." 

Zu erklären ist das Relikt n der hessichen Verfassung geschichtlich: Die hessische Verfassung ist älter als das Grundgesetz. Und damals war die Todesstrafe kein ungewöhnliches Strafmaß.

----------

> Nun Walter,
> ich wollte ja nicht vom eigentlichen Täter ablenken und es ist 
> unbestritten, dass Autos auch Waffen sein können,
> aber der Vergleich hinkt mir jetzt doch zu sehr.
> Wir wollen doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. :aetsch: 
> 
> Gruss Alex


Jeder Vergleich Alex hinkt, das ist mir schon klar. Ich wollte damit auch mehr demonstrieren, dass man nie den Hersteller einer Ware/eines Gegenstandes für das verantwortlich machen kann, was letztendlich Menschen mit diesen Waren/Gegenständen anstellen.

Walter

----------

@Chiene,

Sich auf eine bestehende Gesetzgebung berufen ist eine geläufige Einstellung, sie zeugt aber nicht wirklich von einer eigenen autonomen Meinung. Wenn das Gesetz dem eigenen Schutz und Recht dient ist dies natürlich praktisch, aber was ist wenn du dummerweise einmal der Angeklagte bist? Sprich Opfer des Justitzirrtums wirst. Die 100%ige Nachweisbarkeit gibt es bekanntlich nur in der Theorie.


@poonjainaam 



> Ich wollte damit auch mehr demonstrieren, dass man nie den Hersteller einer Ware/eines Gegenstandes für das verantwortlich machen kann, was letztendlich Menschen mit diesen Waren/Gegenständen anstellen.


Das stimmt leider nicht ganz, denn in USA gab und gibt es fortlaufend Prozesse gegen Hersteller die für den "Missbrauch" der von ihnen hergestellten Waren verklagt und auch schwer verurteilt werden. Hast du schon einmal eine Waffe gekauft, die in USA hergestellt wurde? Da kleben rundherum kleine rote Aufkleber die vor allen möglichen und unmöglichen gefahren warnen. In USA bestehen 90% der Gebrauchsanweisungen nicht nur von Waffen, sondern auch die von allen gängigen Geräten, Werkzeuge, etc.  aus Warnungen vor allen möglichen Gefahren. Ohne diese Warnungen und Aufkleber könnte der Hersteller mit Leichtigkeit für das kleinste Missgeschick oder Unfall verantwortlich gemacht werden!

Und hier schliesst sich der Kreis mit der Gesetzgebung auf die man stets vertrauen- und auf die man sich berufen kann. In USA gibt es nämlich eine ganz andere (und viel strengere) Gesetzgebung bei der sogenannten Produkthaftung.

Der grosse Unterschied besteht darin, dass eine der liberalsten Gesetzgebungen ganz und gar fatale Auswirkungen haben kann. Wenn du laut amerikanischer Gesetzgebung deine Unschuld beweisen kannst, dann bist du nichtschuldig. Kannst du es aber nicht, bist du es quasi automatisch, bzw. wirst du folglich (wenn auch über ein Geschworenengericht) schuldiggesprochen. Wenn der Hersteller seine Unschuld also nicht beweisen kann, ist er haftbar. Der Unterschied zu der uns bekannten Gesetzgebung ist ganz einfach der, dass bei "uns" Staat oder Kläger dem Beschuldigten die Schuld nachweisen muss. EIN KLEINER ABER FEINER UNTERSCHIED der schon manchen Hersteller in USA das Unternehmen gekostet hat.

IN USA gab es sogenannte Packages von Anwaltskanzeleien (wenn man sie denn so nennen darf) zu kaufen, bei denen du dir 10, 20 oder mehr tausend Dollar Entschädigung oder Schmerzensgeld netto verdienen konntest. Du brauchtest nur das angegebene Produkt zu kaufen und es dir beispielsweise auf den dicken Zeh fallen zu lassen und daraufhin Schmerzensgeld einzuklagen. Es waren vorgefertigte ausgeheckte "Anklagepläne" die im Vorfeld Schwachstellen bei der Gebrauchsanweisung oder das allgemeine Fehlen von Warnungen vor Sicherheitsrisiken festgestellt hatten. So stand im Vorfel bereits fest, dass der Hersteller etwas übersehen hatte und *seine Unschuld* bei einer ganz gezielten Vorgehensweise eines Verbrauchers nur ganz schwer, wenn überhaupt beweisen konnte!

Und hier sehen wir eindeutig wie eine bestehende Gesetzgebung zum Schutze dienen kann - und ebensoleicht von Rechtsverdrehern missbraucht werden kann. Und hier wird auch ganz deutlich wie wichtig es ist *von welcher Seite aus* man eine existierende Gesetzgebung betrachtet.

----------

Ich bin @Mr.Luk bei meinen Überlegungen von einem Rechtsstaat ausgegangen und nicht von den USA, dessen Anwälte und Gerichte sich darin überbieten wollen, immer mehr und immer größere Summen für Schäden zu erstreiten, die im Grunde genommen gar keine Schäden sind. Da ich Dich aber gerne weiterhin ernst nehmen möchte solltest Du vielleicht darauf verzichten, diese "Rechtsprechung" hier in die Diskussion einfließen zu lassen. Hier geht es doch wohl um das Pro und Kontra der Todesstrafe und nicht um die Beurteilung einer pervertierten Justiz.

Walter

----------

> Da ich Dich aber gerne weiterhin ernst nehmen möchte solltest Du vielleicht darauf verzichten, diese "Rechtsprechung" hier in die Diskussion einfließen zu lassen. Hier geht es doch wohl um das Pro und Kontra der Todesstrafe und nicht um die Beurteilung einer pervertierten Justiz.


Nun, da ich Dich, sowie die gesamte Diskussion auch weiterhin ernst nehmen möchte (allerdings nicht muss) will ich dich einmal diskret darauf hinweisen, dass die Todesstrafe ja in den sogenannten (oder gesehenen) Rechtsstaaten weitestgehend abgeschafft wurde!

Wie big_cloud ja ganz zu Anfang bereits bemerkt hat, lebt er in einer Demokratie (und wohl auch in einem Rechtsstaat) in dem die Todesstraffe bereits seit 1949 abgeschafft ist. Und eine andere Tatsache ist wohl die, dass die Staaten die das haben was du eine pervertierte Justitz nennst, die Todesstrafe noch grösstenteils praktizieren oder dann aber nicht abgeschafft haben. Oder ist der Irak (beispielsweise) etwa ein sogenannter Rechtsstaat? Soweit mir bekannt, war er zumindest aus der Perspektive der USA und ihren Verbündeten bis vor Kurzem noch ein sogenannter Schurkenstaat. Über was diskutieren wir denn nun tatsächlich?

----------


## guenny

> ..... Über was diskutieren wir denn nun tatsächlich?...


Über das für und wider der Todesstrafe?
Da bin ich mir nicht so wirklich sicher. 
Luk hast viele gute, überzeugende Argumente in die Diskussion eingebracht, viele nachdenkenswerte Aspekte. Mir erscheint ein Punkt besonders wichtig zu erkennen, nachdem ich auch lange über das "für" und "wider" sinniert habe.
"Bestrafung" an sich - und die Todesstrafe ist eine Form der "Bestrafung" - ist eine Reaktion der jeweiligen Gesellschaft auf ein Verhalten, das sich außerhalb der aktuellen, von dieser Gesellschaft aufgestellten und mehrheitlich akzeptierten Normen bewegt.
Ändern sich diese Normen, ändert sich Art und Umfang dieser Sanktionierung mit. Gutes Beispiel dafür ist der strafrechtliche Umgang mit der Homosexualität, der berühmt/berüchtigte § 175 StGB.
Weltweit haben sich wohl diese gesellschaftlich akzeptierten Verhaltensweisen bzw. umgekehrt auch die nicht akzeptierten Zug um Zug angenähert. Aber eben nicht alle und auch die Sanktionsmechanismen und "Bestrafungen" sind nicht überall gleich für die selbe Handlung.
Ich glaube (lasse mich aber eines besseren belehren), dass die Tötung eines Menschen eine Handlung ist, die in keiner gegenwärtigen Gesellschaft offiziell gebilligt wird. Unterschiedlich sind jedoch gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz von Sanktionen dagegen, und zwar sowohl was die Art der Sanktion angeht als auch die Voraussetzung für die Einstufung einer Tat (in diesem Falle die Tötung eines Menschen) als nicht regelkonform und sanktionswürdig.
Da gibt es jeweils unterschiedlichste Auffassungen und Meinungen, so auch hier.
Und der Kern ist, es gibt kein grundsätzliches richtig und falsch, die Frage wird ausschließlich dadurch beantwortet, was momentan gesellschaftlicher Konsens und damit dauerhaft mehrheitsfähig ist (nicht zu verwechseln mit einer momentanen politischen Mehrheit oder situationsbedingtem öffentlichem Aufruhr). Und dieser Konsens ist momentan z.B. in D anders als in USA oder China oder Kanada.

----------


## schiene

"@Chiene, 

Sich auf eine bestehende Gesetzgebung berufen ist eine geläufige Einstellung, sie zeugt aber nicht wirklich von einer eigenen autonomen Meinung. Wenn das Gesetz dem eigenen Schutz und Recht dient ist dies natürlich praktisch, aber was ist wenn du dummerweise einmal der Angeklagte bist? Sprich Opfer des Justitzirrtums wirst. Die 100%ige Nachweisbarkeit gibt es bekanntlich nur in der Theorie. "

Ich habe schon meine Eigene Meinung zur Todesstrafe,genauso wie ich auch davon überzeugt bin das man in den meisten Fällen 100%beweisen kann wer des Verbrechen begangen hat.Wenn natürlich nur 1% offen ist sollte man  auf die Todesstrafe verzichten.
Zu deiner Aussage "wenn du mal Angeklagter bist?sprich Opfer eines Justizirrtums wirst"...was wenn dein Kind von einem Perversen mißbraucht und getötet wurde?wie denkst du dann?Dies kann man immer beweisen!
Klar ist es ein Streitthema,aber ich denke das es in vielen Fällen 100%geklärt ist wer der Täter war und dann sollte man ohne zu Zögern die Todesstrafe aussprechen und vollziehen.
mfG schiene

----------

> Und der Kern ist, es gibt kein grundsätzliches richtig und falsch, die Frage wird ausschließlich dadurch beantwortet, was momentan gesellschaftlicher Konsens und damit dauerhaft mehrheitsfähig ist (nicht zu verwechseln mit einer momentanen politischen Mehrheit oder situationsbedingtem öffentlichem Aufruhr). Und dieser Konsens ist momentan z.B. in D anders als in USA oder China oder Kanada.


Hallo guenny,

Es ist sicherlich nicht falsch zu sagen dass eine Gesetzgebung hinsichtlich Todesstrafe (womit natürlich Bestand vs. Abschaffung gemeint ist) nur dann sinnvoll ist, wenn sie landesspezifisch auch mehrheitsfähig ist. Und gut dass du auf den Unterschied bzw. die Verwechslungsgefahr von Mehrheit und einer momentanen 'politischen Mehrheit' aufmerksam machst. Aber genau genommen haben wir es ja bei den uns bekannten Demokratien nicht wirklich mit "mitbestimmenden Demokratien" zu tun, - also nicht einmal mit echten Demokratien. Wir wählen ja nur Personen, die uns allerhand versprechen zu dem sie nicht wirklich verpflichtet sind es auch auszuführen. Diese Personen (die Manche auch wohl etwas unbedacht Politiker nennen) sind dann viel eher darauf spezialisiert später plausible Ausreden für ihre Unterlassungen und 'Programmänderungen' zu finden. In Sachen "Detailfragen" ist es ja nach den Wahlen eh nicht mehr weit her mit der so-genannten mehrheitlichen Mitbestimmung innerhalb einer Demokratie! 

Zudem haben wir in dieser Frage oft die Tendenz mit grosser Selbstverständlichkeit von einer uns bekannten Kombination von Regierungsform, Konstitution, Gesetzgebung, etc. auszugehen, die nun mal leider keineswegs globalisiert ist. Manche Leute meinen zwar zuweilen dass es sie nicht sonderlich stört, wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt. Vergessen dabei aber all zu leicht, dass es auf weiten Teilen des Globus auch Niemanden stört wenn in einer anderen Ecke der Welt ein Sack Kartoffeln stehen bleibt. Relevanz ist tatsächlich keine Einbahnstrasse: "ist eine Sache für dich nicht relevant (wichtig) so bist du es auch nicht für die Sache!   :: 

Bei einer eher neutralen Betrachtungsweise allerdings, ist es wiederum nicht unbedingt notwendig politische Aspekte oder landesspezifische- bis hin zu religiösen Aspekten (die übrigens bisher noch gar nicht weiter herangezogen wurden) in Betracht zu ziehen. Man kann diese Thematik ja sehr wohl ausserhalb einer bestimmten 'geopolitischen' Bedingung (oder dann eben ausserhalb eines politischen Zusammenhangs) sehen und diskutieren, oder? Wenn man die Frage aus einem eher soziologischen Blickwinkel aus betrachtet, ist selbige auch nur bedingt wichtig. 

Rein praktisch gesehen kann man die Politik natürlich nicht ganz aus der Diskussion ausschließen, denn die Entscheidungen werden letztendlich realpolitisch getroffen. Interessanterweise ist die politische Dimension der Frage des Fürs oder Gegen die Todesstrafe ja recht eindeutig. Die Gegner kommen eher aus der linken- wobei die Mitte tendenziell unentschieden ist und die klaren Befürworter meist aus der entgegengesetzten -Ecke kommen... in den USA z.B. auch wohl generell Demokraten versus Republikaner.

Aber kann man überhaupt derart Anspruchsvoll sein - ist es nicht eher so dass die meisten Beteiligten dieser Diskussion all diese Aspekte gar nicht erst in Erwägung ziehen, sondern einfach nur das beitragen was sie als ihre "persönliche Meinung" ansehen? Einfach nur ihre paar Kartoffeln (aus dem stehengeblieben Sack z.B) ins Lagerfeuer legen wollen?  ::

----------

Hi schiene (sorry für den Patzer beim Namen).




> "@Chiene, 
> Ich habe schon meine Eigene Meinung zur Todesstrafe,genauso wie ich auch davon überzeugt bin das man in den meisten Fällen 100%beweisen kann wer des Verbrechen begangen hat.Wenn natürlich nur 1% offen ist sollte man  auf die Todesstrafe verzichten.


Das Thema Justitzirrtum ist recht delikat und zudem "undankbar" - aber wie du meinst "wenn 1% offen ist, sollte man auf die Todestrafe verzichten" ist bei allem Respekt zu deiner Meinung eher Theorie als Praxis. Es wird eben kein Urteilsspruch auf solche Weise prozentual berechnet....




> ...was wenn dein Kind von einem Perversen mißbraucht und getötet wurde?wie denkst du dann?Dies kann man immer beweisen! ........ich denke das es in vielen Fällen 100%geklärt ist wer der Täter war und dann sollte man ohne zu Zögern die Todesstrafe aussprechen und vollziehen.
> mfG schiene


Falls mich nicht alles täuschst kombinierst du hier zwei Argumente: 1. die Todesstrafe für sehr schwerwiegende Fälle "zurückbehalten", für die absoluten Schweinehunde sozusagen, und 2. setzt du Voraus dass es in vielen Fällen 100% geklärt ist wer Täter war, oder?

Aber du setzt etwas voraus was du selbst im Grunde gar nicht wissen, nachvollziehen oder erst recht nicht überprüfen kannst.
Tatsache ist dass es eine Menge Justitzirrtümer in der Geschichte gegeben hat:

*Berühmte Justizirrtümer oder bis heute fragliche Entscheidungen* 

*Adolph Beck verbrachte zwischen 1896 und 1904 mehrere Jahre für vom Trickbetrüger John Smith begangene Straftaten im Gefängnis.

*Derek Bentley wurde 1953 für einen von einem Komplizen begangenen Mord an einem Polizisten hingerichtet.

*Caryl Chessman wurde für mehrere Raubüberfälle und Vergewaltigungen zum Tode verurteilt und 1960 nach 12 Jahren in der Todeszelle hingerichtet, obwohl seine Schuld stark umstritten war.

*John Demjanjuk wurde für seine angebliche Tätigkeit im KZ Treblinka 1988 zum Tode verurteilt und später begnadigt, da die Beweise für seine Schuld umstritten waren.

*Alfred Dreyfus wurde für einen von Major Walsin-Esterhazy begangenen Geheimnisverrat zur lebenslänglichen Verbannung auf der Teufelsinsel verurteilt. Sein Prozess führte zur Dreyfus-Affäre.

*Timothy Evans wurde 1950 irrtümlich für einen vom Serienmörder John Christie begangenen Mord hingerichtet.

*James Hanratty wurde 1962 für einen Mord an Michel Gregsten hingerichtet, obwohl es im Prozess zu widersprüchlichen Zeugenaussagen gekommen war und starke Zweifel an seiner Schuld bestanden.

*Bernd Herbort wurde im Mai 1989 zu Unrecht wegen angeblichen sexuellen Mißbrauchs seiner Tochter zu 18 Monaten Freiheitsstrafe auf Bewährung verurteilt.

*Hans Hetzel saß 14 Jahre für einen angeblich begangenen Mord unschuldig im Gefängnis, ehe er 1969 freigesprochen wurde.

*Sacco und Vanzetti wurden 1927 für einen doppelten Raubmord hingerichtet. Das Urteil ist bis in die Gegenwart umstritten.

*Sam Sheppard verbrachte 10 Jahre im Gefängnis für einem von einem Einbrecher begangenen Mord an seiner Frau.

*Donald Stellwag saß acht Jahre wegen eines Bankraubes zu Unrecht im Gefängnis.

*Fritz Teufel verbrachte zwei Jahre im Gefängnis für das Herstellen von Brandsätzen, wobei jedoch keine Beweise für eine Beteiligung Teufels vorlagen.

*Die Guildford Four (Paul Hill, Gerry Conlon, Patrick (Paddy) Armstrong und Carole Richardson) wurden 1974 für ein IRA-Attentat zu je 30 Jahren Haft verurteilt, das sie nicht begangen hatten. Sie wurden 15 Jahre später begnadigt, der britische Premierminister Tony Blair entschuldigte sich für das Urteil. Die Geschichte der Guildford Four war Thema des Films Im Namen des Vaters.

Quelle Wiki

Ich gehe einmal davon aus dass man sich bei jedem einzelnen dieser Fälle auch 100% sicher war dass die Angeklagten schuldig waren.

Zum Thema "besonders gravierende Fälle", bei denen manche Zeitgenossen immer noch überzeugt sind dass die Schuldigen die Todesstrafe verdient hätten, (wobei wir in diesem Fall einfach einmal getrost davon ausgehen, dass man auch den tatsächlichen Schuldigen den Prozess macht) wird's besonders spannend. In solchen Fällen, da muß man auch objektiv sein, ist die Beweislage oft eindeutig - besonders dann wenn man den Täter in mehreren Fällen überführen kann. Aber hier liegt der juristische Angelpunkt dann auch ganz woanders. Bei Serienkillern, Triebtätern und allen anderen sogenannten "Kranken" geht man heute davon aus dass sie in erster Linie tatsächlich- und nicht nur umgangssprachlich krank sind. Desweiteren wird gerade bei den extremen Fällen eindeutig ein Zusammenhang mit genetischen Anlagen, traumatischen Erlebnisssen aus der frühen Kindheit, Kindesmissbrauch etc. entweder einzeln oder in Kombination festgestellt. Was wie bereits gesagt keinerlei Rechtfertigung für ihre Gräueltaten ist, - sie aber dennoch eindeutig als Opfer ihres Umfeldes und der Gesellschaft identifiziert. Die wiederum ausnahmslos freigesprochen, - nein viel eher, im einzelnen Fall so wie insgesamt gesehen, überhaut nicht einmal zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird!

Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Straftäter, die eher "mindere" Gewaltdelikte und 'gewöhnliche' Morde begehen, dies im Gegensatz und in der Regel aus niederen aber bewussten und im Grunde selbstgenerierten Beweggründen heraus tun, wie etwa aus schlichter Habgier, Missgunst oder Neid heraus.... das sind dann die, die mit höchstens 10-20 Jahren oder in seltenen Fällen mit Lebenslänglich "davonkommen"...   ::

----------


## schiene

Deine angeführten Beispiele liegen alle einige Jahrzehnte zurück.Bei den heutig techn.Möglichkeiten wie DNA Test,mikroskopische Untersuchungen u.v.a. ist es viel einfacher Täter zu überführen.Hätte es damals schon diese Möglichkeiten gegeben wären auch diese Fälle anders ausgegangen,und bei den Iren welche sich zur IRA bekannten ist es mir egal ob sie schuldig oder nicht schuldig sind.Wer sich zu einer Terrororganisation bekennt nimmt auch das Töten billigend in kauf und somit hat er auch nichts anderes verdient.
mfG schiene

----------


## Hua Hin

Hallo members,

ich wollte an dieser Stelle nochmal allein das Wort "Gesetz" angreifen.
Alleine wenn ich dieses Wort "Gesetz" schon höre, wird mir schlecht.
Wer oder was ist "Gesetz"? Wer bestimmt das "Gesetz"?
Aus welchen moralischen oder religiösen Bestimmungen?
Wenn man sieht, wie hochbetagte, korrupte Politiker sich von Lobbyisten
z.B. im Bundesrat beeinflussen lassen. Oder ein Verkehrsminister, der 
meint, jetzt müssten wir die Parksünder mal doppelt bestrafen, die Haushaltskasse ist grad nicht so gut drauf.
Der deutsche Michel jammert zwar am Stammtisch, aber er nimmt es ehrwürdigungsvoll hin.
Es gibt für mich nichts unlogischeres wie Gesetze. Da leben in Amiland 52 Staaten nebeneinanderher. 
Was für den einen nicht gilt, ist für den anderen strafbar. Jetzt bitte keine Beispiele, sonst wird es hier noch sexuell. 
Und das im gleichen Land. 
Was verlangt es mehr an Beweis, dass das Gesetz gar nicht gerecht sein kann. Wo liegt da eigentlich die Logik?
Nur weil Grenzbewohner vielleicht 2 km getrennt sind.
Natürlich müssen Gesetze sein, aber sie müssen doch menschlich nachvollziehbar sein. Aber was ist jetzt menschlich?

Diese Frage wird uns wohl immer verfolgen, solange es diese Lebewesen
auf dem blauen Planeten gibt.

Was das mit Todesstrafe zu tun hat? Na ja, wir sind alle nur Menschen.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

Hoffentlich hast Du Dich dann auch aus moralischen Gründen vom
BBG verabschiedet? :aetsch:

ääh, wo hab ich jetzt gesagt, dass ich für die Todesstrafe bin?  ::

----------


## schiene

> Hallo,
> ich wars der dagegen gestimmt hat!
> Aber ich lebe ja noch in einer Demokratie welche die Todesstrafe schon 1949 abgeschafft hat.
> 
> der
> Lothar aus Lembeck


Du schreibst da was von Demokratie was vom Ursprung nun mal vom Volk aus heißt.Da sich die Meinung zur Todesstrafe in Deutschland fast die Waage hält verhälst du dich nicht demokratisch.Aber wie gesagt jeder kann seine Meinung sagen,auch das ist Demokratie,Nur du scheinst das nicht zu akzeptieren.Ist wirklich schade.
mfG schiene

----------

Der Lembecker steht halt im Moment bisserl unter Entzugserscheinungen. Bitte um Nachsicht.   :cool:

----------


## Hua Hin

Du sprichst jetzt aber nicht vom Rauchen?  :cool:

----------

neee von sowas   :Kiss:    und noch viel....naja ihr wisst schon.

----------


## Enrico

Bitte diskutiert das jetzt nicht weiter aus, seine Entscheidung steht und basta.

----------


## Enrico

*Ich mach den Thread zu bis ich weis was ich damit angerichtet habe :traurig:*

----------


## Enrico

*So, ich mach wieder auf. Bin nicht der meinung das ich jemanden hasse wenn er gegen die Todesstrafe ist und ich dafür oder andersrum.*

----------

> Deine angeführten Beispiele liegen alle einige Jahrzehnte zurück.


Ich bin schliesslich kein Hellseher und kann die spektakulärsten Justitzirrtümer der nächsten 5 Jahre natürlich nicht voraussagen! Ausserdem liegt es wohl daran dass die Todesstrafe nach und nach abgeschafft wurde - logischerweise gibt es bei weniger Kapitalstrafen auch weniger spektakuläre Justitzirrtümer.




> Bei den heutig techn.Möglichkeiten wie DNA Test,mikroskopische Untersuchungen u.v.a. ist es viel einfacher Täter zu überführen.Hätte es damals schon diese Möglichkeiten gegeben wären auch diese Fälle anders ausgegangen,


Forensisch taugliche Mikroskope gab es bereits im 18ten Jahrhundert. Aber es ist  überhaupt nicht gesag dass die forensischen Möglichkeiten von Heute den Justitzirrtum ausschliessen - und wie ich bereits sagte: die juristischen Schwierigkeiten liegen ja in unserem Fall nicht wirklich in der Beweislage, sondern in der Urteilsfindung. Somit hat der Justitzirrtum bereits mindestens zwei Dimensionen. Einen Toten kann man nicht mehr nachträglich freisprechen, wenn man sich geirrt hat!

Ein technischer Justitzirrtum ist bei den forensische Möglichkeiten von Heute dennoch nicht ausgeschlossen. Der "moderne" Serienkiller von heute verübt seine "rituellen Morde" heute ja auch bereist im ABCschutzanzug! Etwas "FremdDNA" am Tatort verstreuen ist übrigens genauso leicht oder schwierig  wie einem Unschuldigen in Burma 2 Kilo Rohopium in den Kofferaum zu legen.

Wie ich schon sagte ist das Argument des Justitzirrtums ein eher undankbares Thema. Es schiesst nämlich allzu leicht über die wahre Problematik der Todesstrafe hinaus und am Ziel vorbei.

Wer aber angesichts all dieser Kenntnisse in der heutigen Zeit immer noch seine ganz private Todesstrafe haben will, der soll sie wegen mir doch behalten! Bloss müsste er sie ja dann praktisch gesehen selbst ausführen, da sie ja offiziell abgeschafft ist und keiner mehr da ist der die Drecksarbeit für ihn erledigt. Somit ergibt "für die Todesstrafe sein" letztendlich auch praktisch gesehen *überhaupt* keinen Sinn mehr :yes:

----------


## Enrico

Ich schließe diesen Thread, er hat in meinen Augen zu zuviel Ärger gesorgt. Ob wir den mal weiter führen, machen wir intern aus.

----------

